# Bear attack bow 2010



## BOWKILL (Sep 30, 2009)

Bowhunters, 
I will be at Lake Oconee Shooting club in the morning, at 10am, showing the new line of Bear Bows. 

Come on by and shoot the new Bear ATTACK, 340FPS Single cam...and they don't compromise on shootability with a 7" brace height. 

The new bow line should be up on the Bear web site tomorrow morning as well. 

Thanks!
Jeff O'Brien


----------



## timberghost1 (Sep 30, 2009)

whats the price on these new bows?


----------



## BOWKILL (Sep 30, 2009)

*re*

Bows range in price from $299-$750. 
Jeff


----------



## timberghost1 (Sep 30, 2009)

BOWKILL said:


> Bows range in price from $299-$750.
> Jeff





cool,,not a bad price at all for a 340fps bow,cant wait to see these bows,, im interested. my wife is done shaking her head NO... lol.


----------



## BOWKILL (Sep 30, 2009)

*re*

$750 for the top of the line Attack. Buy her flowers.

-Jeff


----------



## timberghost1 (Sep 30, 2009)

lol. hey now thats a idea..


----------



## swamp (Sep 30, 2009)

Are they going have one for us long draw guys?  A 31" to be exact!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Sep 30, 2009)

From the looks and specs on these 2010 Bear bows it will definitely be a home run!


----------



## steve melton (Oct 1, 2009)

ted and fred will be proud.good luck


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Oct 1, 2009)

its up on bears webpage , never seen anything like this from BEAR looks AWESOME and SPEEEDY!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 1, 2009)

*Looks a lot like a BowMadness*

Looks like a real shooter though!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 1, 2009)

That thing is sick! So what did you think of it man? They finally built somthing that I would shoot!!


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Oct 2, 2009)

Got my hands on one today(thanks to Jeff aka BOWKILL) and slung a few its a shooter for sure and will be my next purchase. I highly recommend yall check this thing out!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 2, 2009)

Did it compare to any other bows you've shot?


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Oct 2, 2009)

Smooth and Quiet. The Draw cycle is unbelievable and dead i mean dead in your hand. Ive shot the reezen, alphamax, x-force, you name it ive probably had my hands on one. Hands down awesome! I still couldnt believe how smooth it was. Ive shot some of the faster bow and the draw cycle compared to this one , one word wow! Seriously I couldnt believe its a bear, Definitely stepped up their game. Quality looked and felt top notch.  340 ibo in a smooth and quiet package and a competitive price tag Bear has a good shooter with this one.


----------



## allmotoronly (Oct 3, 2009)

will it be offered in a LH model? I currently have a bowtech 82nd airborne (350fps IBO) and a Redhead Toxik AKA Bowtech Black Ice single cam (314fps IBO), but I am always looking for the newest fastest quietest thing on the market lol.


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Oct 3, 2009)

allmotoronly said:


> will it be offered in a LH model? I currently have a bowtech 82nd airborne (350fps IBO) and a Redhead Toxik AKA Bowtech Black Ice single cam (314fps IBO), but I am always looking for the newest fastest quietest thing on the market lol.



Im not sure on that one send a message to BOWKILL he'll be able to answer that for you.


----------



## BOWKILL (Oct 3, 2009)

*Bear attack*

The LH bows will be in a later production cycle, but should be available within the next couple months.



Bowkill


----------



## adebord30183 (Oct 6, 2009)

My next bow will be this Bear Attack. Bowkill, pm me if I can buy directly from you.


----------



## NorthGa.Sportsman (Oct 6, 2009)

This very well may be my next bow purchase.


----------



## Ila Bowhunter (Oct 7, 2009)

The company has come a longs ways since the Bear Whitetail 2 that was so popular many years ago. Glad for them, it looks awesome.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool Thats a sick looking bow!


----------



## Judehart (Oct 9, 2009)

have a brand new one for sale if someone is interested $700 brand new in box


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 10, 2009)

Judehart said:


> have a brand new one for sale if someone is interested $700 brand new in box



I thought just the demos were out?


----------



## adebord30183 (Oct 10, 2009)

So did I....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 11, 2009)

jeff get with me soon.... i WILL be getting one of these from you! very soon... very soon... let me know when would be a good time! also call me if you get a chance pm me for a number


----------

